# Cichlids and sand....



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

OK...So I really wanna try a tank with the natural look.. Sand and natural stone. I am curious how cichlids are with sand?

I would like to have my electric yellow off on their own and am curious if they would be ok in sand as long as I build plenty of caves and hiding places..
Or would I be better off putting the kenyi in the sand tank..?
Thanks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cichlids love sand they pick up the sand with food in it and spit out the sand. Hope this helps.Pat ps I have one weird one that carries sand to the top of the tank then spits it out .


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

There are some good sand sifting cichlids to consider. The various _Geophagus_ species from South America as well as _Lethrinops_ species from Lake Malawi. There are many more....just wanted to throw a couple of them in the mix for you to think about


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Cichlids love the sand and you don;t have to go with the expensive LFS sand either. I use washed playsand bought on local build it centers for like $5, Rinse it clean of any dust and a way you go. I have been doing this for about 9 years without any problems. DO NOT use the sand which is used for mixing cement. Make you it is wash play sand.


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

*NOOOOOO DON'T USE THAT SAND. *Use sand made from crushed coral and shells. It helps with the pH and and general water condition.
But if you are not trying to make a true malawi lake condition go for it.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i use sand in chicld tanks and they love it.. just becareful the way you set up your rocks becuse... stupidly sometimes they will undermine the rocks and casue cave ins . one idea i have yet to put to use is... lay down egge crate. put yoru rocks in. and then add the sand. that way your rocks are not on the sand and you have no risk of cracking yoru tank.... seems like a solid idea


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I concur with the egg crate it helps spread the weight of the rocks, I would never lay rocks directly on the glass. If the fish managed to start a rock slide due to their constant digging it would hit the egg crate rather than the glass and prevent a catastrophe. I started using sand in my 20 G long as a breeding tank for my German Reds. They love the sand, the only down side is that you can really see their poo. Just be careful when you vac the sand and not disturb the sand too much. Another precaution is to also raise any intakes in your tank, like filter or powerheads, it will mess your impeller up.



sawman88 said:


> i use sand in chicld tanks and they love it.. just becareful the way you set up your rocks becuse... stupidly sometimes they will undermine the rocks and casue cave ins . one idea i have yet to put to use is... lay down egge crate. put yoru rocks in. and then add the sand. that way your rocks are not on the sand and you have no risk of cracking yoru tank.... seems like a solid idea


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

To avoid a potential rock slide, I always suggest placing the base rocks on the bottom pane of glass then back fill with sand.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. Like the egg crate idea.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i agree crushed coral


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Crushed coral only for African Cichlids.. if you go South American then play sand would be best.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

crushed coral is the way to go. I also agree with putting the rocks on the glass and then adding the substrate because cichlids like to dig. The only thing i can say about the finer substrates and sands is it's a pain in the butt to clean when siphoning.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

tooslow said:


> The only thing i can say about the finer substrates and sands is it's a pain in the butt to clean when siphoning.


I find if the suction pressure isn't too much, it's fine. Gets the debris, but not the sand.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess i lack the skill not to get sand. i am a young grasshoppa. lol


----------

